# Trolling



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

On the very touchy subject of this, I have a question that I hope may be answered nicely and without angry threats:

What exactly is trolling?

Is it luring people into a sense of stress from repeated posting?  Is it posting just because you can?  I seem to have been attacked with that notion, and Id like to know what it is so I can stop.

Thank you.


----------



## SPICE (May 6, 2009)

trolls are tasty

they talk and talk and talk

they post and post and post

trolls don't stop

unless you eat them


----------



## Ratte (May 6, 2009)

It depends.

There's good trolling and bad trolling.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Okay may I please have some examples?


----------



## Ratte (May 6, 2009)

Good trolling: using wit and facts about a certain topic/user while basically pissing off the OP or someone else.

Bad trolling: shitposting about pointless things just to piss people off.

Can't really use examples other than these explanations.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Good trolling: using wit and facts about a certain topic/user while basically pissing off the OP or someone else.
> 
> Bad trolling: shitposting about pointless things just to piss people off.
> 
> Can't really use examples other than these explanations.



It is all bad trolling IMO. If all they can do is spend there time online, trolling people, then to me, that makes them an internet bully. 

Well to clarify, those that target specific people and not lay off, is just bullying, not trolling.


----------



## Ratte (May 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It is all bad trolling IMO. If all they can do is spend there time online, trolling people, then to me, that makes them an internet bully.
> 
> Well to clarify, those that target specific people and not lay off, is just bullying, not trolling.



It seems to be when someone does/says/posts something ridiculous that the trolling starts.

And anyway, you can always put someone on the ignore list.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Would trolling apply as a definition if you made fun of yourself then?

Im supposing not.


----------



## Icarus (May 6, 2009)

A troll is someone who says something or types something or acts something out for the SOLE PURPOSE of pissing someone off.  It's basically an advanced from of internet teasing/bullying (which is why it is seemingly always done "for teh lulz").


----------



## Ratte (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Would trolling apply as a definition if you made fun of yourself then?
> 
> Im supposing not.



Unless you bawww at yourself and have yourself keep doing it for the lulz, no.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 6, 2009)

Andy Kauf-a-man


----------



## Tycho (May 6, 2009)

Person 1 (troll): ur a faget person 2
Person 2 (stupid mook): FFFFFFFUUUU- I HATE YOU YOU BASTARD YOU DON'T KNOW ME *incomprehensible angry noises*
Person 1 (troll): lol, i troll'd u.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Good trolling: using wit and facts about a certain topic/user while basically pissing off the OP or someone else.
> 
> Bad trolling: shitposting about pointless things just to piss people off.
> 
> Can't really use examples other than these explanations.



As I see it, the difference between a good troll and a bad troll is the difference between a dick and an asshole, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 6, 2009)

Coming in here and calling us all zoophiles?


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

OP's an idiot.

^trolling.


----------



## Aden (May 7, 2009)

Trolling is just the practice of trying to get a rise out of someone. Most trolls are very bad/obvious, and only hook the naive.

Too bad most people are naive.


----------



## Takun (May 7, 2009)

No one here really knows what trolling is.  Trolling is a artform that only a few people really grasp.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 7, 2009)

Adam Sandler.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 7, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> No one here really knows what trolling is.  Trolling is a artform that only a few people really grasp.



Yeah, putting flashing pictures on a forum for people with epilepsy. Look at them rolling on the floor having an epileptic seizure! PURE GENIUS!!!


----------



## MattyK (May 7, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> No one here really knows what trolling is.  Trolling is a artform that only a few people really grasp.



Like people from _Facepunch_.
It requires a certain amount of Wit and Intelligence to be active on that  forum, without being Perma'd for the use of "tl;dr" or something just as ridiculous.


----------



## foxmusk (May 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcydqSpYN00

the greatest troll ever.


----------



## MattyK (May 7, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcydqSpYN00
> 
> the greatest troll ever.


 
_BOXYYYYYYYYYYYYYY_ >.=.>
The World's First, Foremost, and Last Female Troll of OIFY.
And still rated as a SCARE. Honestly... The people who make up those ratings are mentally retarded.

Mind you, she does have good ju- _I AM NOT DEVIATING MYSELF AWAY FROM THE FANDOM FOR SOME FEMALE TROLL. EVEN IF SHE IS SEXY_ >.==.<


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 7, 2009)

Good trolls are mostly decent people who just so happen to point out the most obvious idiocy on the internet, from unwarranted self importance to unhealthy obsessions in certain fandoms (using the term loosely).  It's only when people come back and try to defend themselves that things turn into SERIOUS BUSINESS.

Then there's always bad trolls doing it for the lulz.  The difference is that a good troll has some sort of other driving factor besides simply lulz, though lulz in and of itself isn't necessarily bad.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (May 7, 2009)

A good troll and derail a thread without anyone really noticing and turn it into a 14 page thread about something completely irrelevant while the OP is crying int he corner. 

Trolls are essential to forums, unless they're the retarded kind.


----------



## LizardKing (May 7, 2009)

Anyone who disagrees with you is obviously a troll and you should ignore anything they say.


----------



## Armaetus (May 7, 2009)

Easy way to make trolls go away..

Don't respond to them.


----------



## Surgat (May 7, 2009)

Trolling isn't inherently bad. Socrates was a troll. 

So are a lot of modern artists, like Damien Hirst.


----------



## Revy (May 7, 2009)

i like trolls that epic win.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 7, 2009)

An Illustrated Guide To Trolling.


----------



## Lowblock (May 8, 2009)

obamanigger


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 8, 2009)

Lowblock said:


> obamanigger



osama (obama) bin biden


----------



## whoadamn (May 9, 2009)

Trolls are sooo damn ugly... why not a flamer?


----------



## Mojotaian (May 9, 2009)

Regardless of the circumstance, "Trolling" is basically criticising a statement, idea, opinion... anything...

Whether it's good or bad depends on what's being trolled

Trolling Homosexuality... Bad
Trolling Religious Extrimists... Good (unless you go into excess)

Trolling can ALWAYS turn bad.


----------



## Lowblock (May 9, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Regardless of the circumstance, "Trolling" is basically criticising a statement, idea, opinion... anything...
> 
> Whether it's good or bad depends on what's being trolled
> 
> ...



Really?  Did you really have to force your beliefs on us during this discussion of trolling?

Dear God no wonder furries are considered anti-social by the rest of the world.


----------



## ThunderThylacine (May 9, 2009)

I won't use names but a certain troll on a certain website I used to like worked his way up to 'moderator' status and then erased the entire forum archive and deleted user accounts! He completely flipped and took the site down with him. I guess you would call that 'extreme trolling.' I've never heard of that happening before...


----------



## Xaerun (May 9, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Regardless of the circumstance, "Trolling" is basically criticising a statement, idea, opinion... anything...
> 
> Whether it's good or bad depends on what's being trolled
> 
> ...



I don't think so. That's some interestin' logic and ideals ya got there.


----------



## Graviolies (May 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Andy Kauf-a-man



babe ruth of trolls


----------



## Altera (May 9, 2009)

apparently disagreeing/voicing an opinion someone does not approve of, bluntness, sarcasm, critique, anything but asspats and wit are all "trolling"*

*As observed in overly sensitive furry drama


----------



## Zseliq (May 9, 2009)

Back in my day trolling was when you played with little bright hair nekkid dolls and made them dance.


----------



## FurForCameron (May 9, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Back in my day trolling was when you played with little bright hair nekkid dolls and made them dance.


 
I always hated those things.


----------



## Marie (May 9, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Back in my day trolling was when you played with little bright hair nekkid dolls and made them dance.


 
lawl
i still have one of those..



somewhere


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 9, 2009)

I R Furhrer said:


> Trolling is a terrible thing, it should be made illegal.



You're that dumbass who got booted off, save yourself the shame and go to bed.


----------



## Sulfide (May 9, 2009)

>< pwned


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 9, 2009)

Trolling is fun.


----------



## foxmusk (May 10, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Whether it's good or bad depends on what's being trolled
> 
> Trolling Homosexuality... Bad
> Trolling Religious Extrimists... Good (unless you go into excess)



justification through personal beliefs, how cute.

so, i take it you are gay. so YOU being trolled is bad, because that's not fair! but trolling religious extremists is okay because they deserve it because they say you shouldn't get married!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 10, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> justification through personal beliefs, how cute.
> 
> so, i take it you are gay. so YOU being trolled is bad, because that's not fair! but trolling religious extremists is okay because they deserve it because they say you shouldn't get married!



Double morals...mmm...tasty.


----------



## Marie (May 10, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Double morals...mmm...tasty.


 
omnomnom


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

Trolling is fun no matter who you troll.

It's just more fun if you troll something you're familiar with. Example: Furry trolling other furries, Christian trolling Christian, etc. That's just plain fun.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 10, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Trolling is fun no matter who you troll.
> 
> It's just more fun if you troll something you're familiar with. Example: Furry trolling other furries, Christian trolling Christian, etc. That's just plain fun.



Oh, yeah trolling furries is hella fun.


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2009)

Furries are too easy to troll.


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Furries are too easy to troll.


SHUT UP THAT'S NOT TRUE


----------



## Marie (May 10, 2009)

Lol, that's so true.


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> SHUT UP THAT'S NOT TRUE



YES IT IS, I DON'T LOVE YOU ANYMORE EITHER!!


----------



## Mayfurr (May 10, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


> An Internet troll, or simply *troll *in Internet slang, is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum or chat room, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response or to generally disrupt normal on-topic discussion.
> 
> The contemporary use of the term is alleged to have first appeared on the internet in the late 1980s, but the earliest known example is from 1991. It is thought to be a truncation of the phrase *trolling for suckers*, itself derived from the fishing technique of slowly dragging a bait through water, known as *trolling*.


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

I troll more then you sweaty fat fucks. See: http://www.youtube.com/russiaisprimitiv
VIVAN LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS!! screw d'em dumb comi's. America will always win in any area, stfu


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

Unfunny troll is unfunny.


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Unfunny troll is unfunny.



^this


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

ASSUMING that was dirceted at me, I wasnt trying to be funny. Russia sux, they cant admit it, and when I go on a T90 (Russian Main Battle Tank) tribute video on youtube, and say M1 Abrams Pwns Toaster 90, they get all butthurt. Its trolling at its finest.

I dont troll furries (obviously), trekkes, etc.


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

No offense, but you suck as a troll. It's supposed to be for entertainment.

Or easy to understand; UR DOIN IT WRONG


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2009)

seriously man, you're not doing anything clever... :|


It's sad enough that I don't even find it entertaining...


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 10, 2009)

I find trolling a deplorable art form usually rserved for malicious jerks who have nothing better to do.  

But confusing the heck out of a few of them is a fun way to get back Kekekekeke.....


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

"Trolls are terrible!" *trolls back*


----------



## LizardKing (May 10, 2009)

I go on the Boyzone forums and tell them Take that were better

Ahahaha I am a master troll of the finest caliber.


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I go on the Boyzone forums and tell them Take that were better
> 
> Ahahaha I am a master troll of the finest caliber.



I want to have your babies now, Liz (brb, sex change)


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> No offense, but you suck as a troll. It's supposed to be for entertainment.
> 
> Or easy to understand; UR DOIN IT WRONG


 
 no man, sorry, its a simple formula.



> Negative Comment + Place to post in that context + people who fit the context = trolling


 
I COULD fail maybe because I am not directly trolling a group of people, but for fuck sakes, its not passive like you imply


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> no man, sorry, its a simple formula.
> 
> 
> 
> I COULD fail maybe because I am not directly trolling a group of people, but for fuck sakes, its not passive like you imply



No, she implies you're unfunny.


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

Serious business =/= trolling

And still unfunny.


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Serious business =/= trolling
> 
> And still unfunny.



QFT, SRS BSNS is probably the antithesis of trolling.


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

szopaw said:


> No, she implies you're unfunny.


 when was I trying to be funny? I dont recall.....


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

szopaw said:


> QFT, SRS BSNS is probably the antithesis of trolling.


^


I'm not even going to try. All I can say is failtroll is fail.


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> when was I trying to be funny? I dont recall.....



Exactly... ALL CHEER! IT CAN LEARN!


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Exactly... ALL CHEER! IT CAN LEARN!


 ...


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> ...



Totally.


----------



## Surgat (May 10, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> so, i take it you are gay. so YOU being trolled is bad, because that's not fair! but trolling religious extremists is okay because they deserve it because they say you shouldn't get married!



And? What's your point?


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Totally.


So its not sarcasim. Kickass


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> So its not sarcasim. Kickass



I have no idea what you mean, but ok.


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> So its not sarcasim. Kickass


  I saw that threat to him. *wags her finger*


----------



## Jelly (May 10, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> ASSUMING that was dirceted at me, I wasnt trying to be funny. Russia sux, they cant admit it, and when I go on a T90 (Russian Main Battle Tank) tribute video on youtube, and say M1 Abrams Pwns Toaster 90, they get all butthurt. Its trolling at its finest.



That's just you acting out your opinion.
Not trolling.


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> That's just you acting out your opinion.
> Not trolling.


Generic counter example: 
"Yiff in Hell furfag"
This isnt? FAIL dude, not even funny.


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

If it gets a reaction, that makes it successful trolling.


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> If it gets a reaction, that makes it successful trolling.


Thank you. My point backed up precisley.

-1 rep for jellyhurwit


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

However, there's a fine line between trolling and just being an ass.


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> However, there's a fine line between trolling and just being an ass.


 MOTHER TERRESA DOESNT HAVE SHIT ON ME


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

My point is now backed.


----------



## Jelly (May 10, 2009)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/what trolls want you to believe/zeldera/Trolls.png

?

I don't know, maybe I'm too old for this internet thing.


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> http://media.photobucket.com/image/what trolls want you to believe/zeldera/Trolls.png
> 
> ?
> 
> I don't know, maybe I'm too old for this internet thing.


 
M1 Abrams vs T90 is bad example
F18 Hornet vs Mig29 Fulcrum backs up your point

Military Fananticism and Trolling mix well. Look at a Ak47 vs M16 video


----------



## Jelly (May 10, 2009)

I'm not looking at your videos at all.
Just based on what you were saying.
I don't really care much for guns or whatever, so yeah.


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I'm not looking at your videos at all.
> Just based on what you were saying.
> I don't really care much for guns or whatever, so yeah.


 
Ignore that, I havent been on it in a while. The old Hot spots of my trolling where there, but they since died cause I havent logged in or the faggots werent putting out. I have to refresh the whole thing. But you can see all the FUCK YOU comments on my Profile, and a few russian comments, probably also like fuck you.


----------



## Jelly (May 10, 2009)

18 comments in 5 months.
That's not really that big of a deal.


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> 18 comments in 5 months.
> That's not really that big of a deal.


 I used to delete them IDK why, probably because I only wanted to keep the postive ones, and Like I said, havent troll'd in a while.


----------



## Jelly (May 10, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> I used to delete them IDK why, probably because I only wanted to keep the postive ones, and Like I said, havent troll'd in a while.


.____________.
I'm leaning more towards "you're retarded and I kind of feel bad for you," than anything else right now.
But I don't really know, I guess.


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> .____________.
> I'm leaning more towards "you're retarded and I kind of feel bad for you," than anything else right now.
> But I don't really know, I guess.



I feel your pain. I would normally laugh at people like that... But this is just too sad.


----------

